# مجموعة تصاميم الشهر الماضي من ابو بحر



## ابو بحـر (12 أبريل 2010)

هذه التصاميم جديدة انتهيت من تصميمها و حابب تشوفوها و تعطوني رأيكم 

































و بالنهاية 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته​


----------



## salah_design (12 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله اعمال في قمة الروعة 
تسلم ايديك اخي ابو بحر
ربي لا يحرمنا من التمتع والاستمتاع والتعلم من اعمالك التي تنم عن دقة وفكر فني عالي يترجم بعمل ترتاح له النفس
اشكر لك تعبك وتواصلك معنا بالمنتدى


----------



## ابو بحـر (12 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

هلا بمرورك اخي صلاح


----------



## mohamed-x (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخى لك الشكر على عرض هذه الاعمال التى تدل على استاذيتك وتفانيك فى ماتحب ان تنجزه
اخى .....لست متابعا ان كنت قد قمت بعمل مااطلبه منك ولكن سوف اطرح عليك الفكره ولك القرار فى التنفيز او التطوير

ارى انك تقوم بتنفيز اعمال رائعه ودقيقه وباحترافيه فمارايك عندما تبداء بتنفيز احد مشاريع التصميم القادمه ان تستخدم احد برامج التسجيل لما يحدث بالشاشه وعندما تنتهى من تنفيز مشروعك تكون قد انتجت ملف فيديو تعليمى قد يفيد الملايين ومنهم انا انشاءالله وبدون عناء منك
اخى فكرتى ليست تقليل لما تقوم به من مساعده هنا ولكنى اطرحها عليك طلبا للمساعده منك لكى استفيد انا وغيرى من خبراتك وتجاربك التى يشهد عليها جميع اعضاء المنتدى
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## salah_design (12 أبريل 2010)

mohamed-x قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى لك الشكر على عرض هذه الاعمال التى تدل على استاذيتك وتفانيك فى ماتحب ان تنجزه
> اخى .....لست متابعا ان كنت قد قمت بعمل مااطلبه منك ولكن سوف اطرح عليك الفكره ولك القرار فى التنفيز او التطوير
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم 
انا ارى ان الاخ ابو بحر يضع هذه المشاركات من باب ان يشجع المتعلم بما قد يصل اليه بالجهد والمثابرة 
ثانيا موضوع عمل تسجيل قد ياخذ العمل وقت وهذا الوقت يكون حجم الملف النتاج كبير جدا 
ولكن لديك اخي فرصة بطرح اي سؤال في المنتدى فقط وضعت مشاركة باسم لكل سؤال جواب بالارت كام فالاخوة الخبراء يساعدون بالاجابة عن اسئلة الاخوة اما التعليم فصدقني انا كنت طلبت نفس طلبك ولكن الاخوة اجابوا ان بعض الاعمال تاخذ وقت بالتنفيذ بحيث يكون من الصعب عملها كدرس فيديو 
لكبر حجم الملف واستحالة رفعه على اي سيرفر ولكن الاخوة الخبراء لا يحرمونا من تعليقاتهم وتوجيهاتهم والاجابة عن الاسئلة اما اذا كنت مبتدأ بالارت كام فعليك بتعلم البرنامج خطوه خطوه 
كل التوفيق لك اخي
وهناك مشاركة لي باسم رسالة خاصة للاخ ابو بحر والاخ خالد ارجو الاطلاع عليها لان فيها جواب لسؤالك


----------



## khaled farag (12 أبريل 2010)

تسلم إيدك أخى جورج أعمال جميلة


----------



## ابو بحـر (13 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



khaled farag قال:


> تسلم إيدك أخى جورج أعمال جميلة


اسعدني مرورك اخي خالد و في المستقبل القريب سيكون بيننا تعاون


----------



## mohamed-x (13 أبريل 2010)

salah_design قال:


> اخي الكريم
> انا ارى ان الاخ ابو بحر يضع هذه المشاركات من باب ان يشجع المتعلم بما قد يصل اليه بالجهد والمثابرة
> ثانيا موضوع عمل تسجيل قد ياخذ العمل وقت وهذا الوقت يكون حجم الملف النتاج كبير جدا
> ولكن لديك اخي فرصة بطرح اي سؤال في المنتدى فقط وضعت مشاركة باسم لكل سؤال جواب بالارت كام فالاخوة الخبراء يساعدون بالاجابة عن اسئلة الاخوة اما التعليم فصدقني انا كنت طلبت نفس طلبك ولكن الاخوة اجابوا ان بعض الاعمال تاخذ وقت بالتنفيذ بحيث يكون من الصعب عملها كدرس فيديو
> ...



السلام عليكم
اخى صلاح....لم اجد سببا لتكرمك انت بالاجابه نيابه عن الاستاذ ابو بحر ولا اعرف ايضا لما لم يتكرم هو بالرد ..هل وجد فى اجابتك الرد المناسب لطلبى ؟ وهذا مالم يوضحه؟ 
ثانيا حتى لو فرضنا اننا طرحنا نفس الافكار اجد انه كان عليك التروى حتى يرد الاستاذ ابو بحر بنفسه من باب الالحاح منا يااخى فى طلب العلم .
فبنظرى هذه المساحه مفتوحه للنهل من العلوم المتوفره عندنا .. كل منا ياخذ من الاخر او بمعنى اخر مشاركه اخوتنا مانعرف من علوم للارتقاء بالامه العربيه..
انا وانت والاستاذ ابو بحر كلنا كنا نعرف ان هذه المساحه ستقدم لنا العون بشتى الطرق وقد اكون طالبا للعلم فى مجال واستاذ فى مجال اخر ( لا يولد الانسان عالما ) 
انا اليوم فى هذه المشاركه طالب علم وقد وجدت فى الاستاذ ابو بحر معلما فطلبت منه شى اعرف مسبقا ماسيجره عليه من تضحيات وتعب لكن كما قلت نحن اتينا الى هذه المساحه باهداف ساميه تتطلب التضحيه ..لا اقلل من اعمال الاستاذ بكلامى هذا ولكن فكرتى كانت طرح له بتوجيه تضحيتة فى ما يفيدنا نحن كتلاميذ له..
مانتحدث عنه هو برنامج للتصميم والتصنيع بالحاسب..
ماهو التصنيع والتصميم بالحاسب؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ سؤال لابد انا يعرفه كل من اراد تعلم هذا المجال..
هو تصميم نموزج لمنتج عن طريق البرنامج بدقه عاليه يوفرها البرنامج عن طريق الالمام بكيفية استخدامه .بعدها ياتى استخدام طرق البرنامج لصنع مسارات اداة التصنيع وانتاج برامج التكويد المطلوبه لالة الانتاج..
والجزء الاخير هو الجزء الذى يحتاج كما ارى الى الة انتاج لكى تقدر على اتقانة وهو مايتطلب تدريب عملى يوفر الات انتاج..
جزء التصميم وهو الجزء المعقد لانه يعتمد على معرفة ابعاد المنتج المطلوب وقياساتها وطرق تشكيل هذه الابعاد عن طريق البرنامج وهو ما يعرضه الاستاذ من اعمال ..
وتعرفون كلكم مامدى روعه ان تبداء بتعلم برنامج تصميم ويكون لديك فيديو تعليمى له ..الكل يعلم ان الفيديو افيد من التعليم المباشر لانك تستطيع اعاده الخطوات بالفيديو متى شئت .. وليس بالمستحيل انتاج فيديو والقيام بضغطه ورفعه فى النت لكن كما سلف وقلت الامر يحتاج الى قبول الفكره ان كانت ملائمه والتضحيه فى سبيل اخراجها الى النور..وهنالك تجارب عربيه ناجحه و مشهود لها ..
ما طلبته من الاستاذ هو ان يتكرم بعمل اللبنه الاساسيه للعمل بالبرنامج وهو عمل يحتاج الى تضحيه احسست انه من المستعدين لتقديمها ان الححنا عليه نحن كتلاميذ له والالحاح واجب لكل من اراد ان يتعلم شى..
وكما لمست ان الاخ سلاح استفاد من خبرات الاستاذ ابو بحر عن طريق اتصاله به وتعاون الاستاذ ابو بحر معه .
اعلم انه لو طلبت انا من الاستاذ الاستشاره من الاستاذ بصفه فرديه سيقبل دون تردد وهذا من ما التمسته منه من كرم وتعاون..
ولكنى اردتها بنيه تحتيه لاجيال واجيال ابتداء منا نحن ..

واخيرا سلامى واحترامى للاخ صلاح والاستاذ ابو بحر ووادعو الله ان يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## salah_design (13 أبريل 2010)

mohamed-x قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى صلاح....لم اجد سببا لتكرمك انت بالاجابه نيابه عن الاستاذ ابو بحر ولا اعرف ايضا لما لم يتكرم هو بالرد ..هل وجد فى اجابتك الرد المناسب لطلبى ؟ وهذا مالم يوضحه؟
> ثانيا حتى لو فرضنا اننا طرحنا نفس الافكار اجد انه كان عليك التروى حتى يرد الاستاذ ابو بحر بنفسه من باب الالحاح منا يااخى فى طلب العلم .
> فبنظرى هذه المساحه مفتوحه للنهل من العلوم المتوفره عندنا .. كل منا ياخذ من الاخر او بمعنى اخر مشاركه اخوتنا مانعرف من علوم للارتقاء بالامه العربيه..
> ...


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي mohamed-x
اشكر لك ردك هذا واوضح لك تساؤلات بدري هذا
اولا ان لم ارد على لسان الاخ ابو بحر ولا املك هذه الصلاحية لسببين اولهما انني لم اخذ تصريح من الاستاذ ابو بحر لكي انوب عنه بالرد بالمنتدى 
ثانيا مازلت انا مثلك اتتبع العلم اينما كان 
ولكن لمعرفتي بالاخ والاستاذ ابو بحر اجبت وسبق انني طرحت نفس الموضوع ووجدت رد الاخ ابو بحر والاخ خالد ففهمت الرد واتبعته ولو يا اخي العزيز تابعت مشاركات الاخوة ابو بحر والاخ خالد لوجدت الاجوبة عن تساؤلاتك بكل شفافية ووضوح ونحن في هذا المنتدى اخوة كلنا يبحث عن العلم ولكننا في مستويات متفاوتة وصدقني قد ياتي يوم تكون لديك معلومة لم يسبق للاخ ابو بحر او الاخ خالد ان توصل لها فهذا علم كلنا نستفيد من بعض الاخوة ابو بحر وخالد لا يخجلون من القول دائما نحن طلبة علم وما زلنا نتعلم هذا ليس كلامي بل كلامهم وقد قالها لي في احد المشاركات الاستاذ خالد وهذا تواضع منهم يشكروا عليه 
اخي mohamed-x انا لم يكن لي خصوصية بالمنتدى ولما طلبت من الاستاذ ابو بحر ان يعلمني اجابني قائلا
لا بد من دورة ومدرس يعلمك الارت كام ونصحني بالمهندس ماهر بارك الله فيهم
اما ما اعرفه بالارت كام هو ناتج تعبي وسهري مع انني مازلت مبتدأ وتوجيهات الاخوه لي هي من باب النقد البناء ولاحظ مشاركاتي واحكم بنفسك ولكن اخي الكريم في بعض الاحيان كلمة صغيرة من خبير تفتح لك افاق كبيرة فهم يحثوني دائما على البحث والمثابرة وهذه اغلى النصائح 
لك مني كل التحية والتقدير والاحترام وان اخطأت فلك مني العذر 
وانا معك بتوجهك للاخوة الخبراء 
ارجو الاطلاع على مشاركتي المعنونة بـ رسالة خاصة للاخ ابو بحر والاخ خالد
والتحية والتقدير موصول لاساتذتي ابو بحر وخالد فرج


----------



## ابو بحـر (13 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

يا اخوتي انتم بضيافتي لم اسمع منكم تعليق على الأعمال قرأت جدالكم كان ممكن ان تفتحوا موضوع خاص فيكم لهذا الجدال على كل حال انتم مثلي تحبون العلم و المعرفة فسامحتكم على هذا و بالنتيجة هذا المنتدى مثل المدرسة كل قسم صف و اختصاص و فييه عدة تلاميذ و الكل يتعلم على حسب نشاطه و إدراكه إجتهدوا و ابحثوا و حللو بعقولكم الأشكال المعروضة لتستفادوا طبعا يجب ان يكون عندكم خلفية عن عمل الادوات بشكل صحيح هذه المشاركة هي درس تعليم فعلى من يشاهد الصور يجب ان يفكر كيف استطاعت ادوات هذا البرنامج تركيب هذا الشكل و لن اطيل عليكم 
السلام خير ختام 
و ملاحظة صغيرة انا رغم معرفتي الكبيرة بهذا البرنامج كل يوم ابحث عن معلومة جديدة او طريقة جديدة افضل من سابقة امنياتي لكم بالتوفيق و لكل مجتهد نصيب


----------



## mohamed-x (13 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا الاستاذ ابو بحر...ناسف ان مررنا بناصيتك بهمومنا وسجالات حلولها عموما انقذتنا رحابة صدرك بالعفو والصفح..

ثانيا اخى صلاح...راجعت مشاركتى عدة مرات كى اعرف اين كتبت مايشكك فى مثابرتك واجتهادك فى التعلم وان كانت فى الجزء المتعلق بتعاون الاساتذه معك فاظن ان التعبير بالكتابه لم يوضح مااقصد بالطريقه الصحيحه وهو مااعقتد انه جرحك ..فارجو منك الصفح والعفو وهذا من شيمك كما التمسته من اخر حديثك

عموما ...لولا اهتمامكم لما رددتم واشكركم عليه وسلام الله عليكم والى الامام بازنه تعالى


----------



## morest (17 أبريل 2010)

تسلم ايديك اخي ابو بحر


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



morest قال:


> تسلم ايديك اخي ابو بحر


تحياتي لك


----------

